

Schumpeter: American idiocracy - kristianp
http://www.economist.com/node/21525839

======
michaelpinto
I realize that to an outsider the politics here looks messy, but I think that
spirited debate is a good thing and reflects well on this society. I also
don't think from a point of view of history that things are all so bad --
contrast today with say the political assassinations of the 1960s or the real
fighting during the Civil War and things don't seem that bad. My grandfather's
generation lived through a depression and World War -- I'll grant you that
things may be bad but so far they aren't that bad. If the only danger to
America is the opinion of credit agencies I'll take that over a 9/11 or
Katrina.

